# rangement par artiste dans l'iPod



## High-Kick (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec mon iPod Touch 3G, après l'avoir restauré.
Je souhaite remettre des musique dessus, j'ai commencé par un album de Booba
Sans rien changer, j'ai pris l'iPod et dans "artiste" il y a avait écrit : 

Artiste :
Booba 
Booba ft la fouine
Booba ft .... 

Je souhaite mettre toute ces musique sous le nom Booba, j'ai donc modifié dans iTune la colone Artiste en remplacement tout ceux qui ne l'était pas par Booba. Mon problème est que dans mon iPod sa ne change rien, il est a toujours marqué les "Feat La fouine, ...." Alors que dans Obtenir des informations, nulpart il est a écrit "Booba ft la fouine"

Quelqu'un aurai la solution ? Merci !


----------



## arbaot (30 Octobre 2011)

fait une synchro en supprimant toute la musique de ton iPod
(décoche synchroniser la musique  dans l'onglet musique de l'ipod )
puis refait une sync en remettant la coche


----------



## High-Kick (30 Octobre 2011)

Mais moi pour mettre la musique dans mon iPod, je ne passe pas par la syncronisation de la bibliothèque, moi je "tire" directement la ou les musique de mon dossier musique de l'ordi au dossier musique de iPod Touch (dans iTune) et ensuite je renomme les artiste suivant ou je veux qu'il soit rangé, sauf que la sa va change plus le nom des artistes..


----------



## arbaot (30 Octobre 2011)

ah oui pourquoi faire simple ...


pas d'idée


----------



## Bibuu_ (30 Octobre 2011)

Passe par iTunes, c'est beaucoup plus simple. Et normalement, si t'as bien renommé tes titres, l'iPod le gère tout seul et mettre tous tes titres par artiste.


----------



## High-Kick (31 Octobre 2011)

J'ai pourtant bien renommé les artiste, mais dans l'iPod sa ne change pas...


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> ah oui pourquoi faire simple ...





Ben oui, quoi de plus simple que d'ouvrir iTunes, sélectionner la fenêtre Musique de l'iPod, chercher pendant cinq minutes dans le Finder le ou les morceaux que l'on veut transférer, faire 50 glisser-déposer ??
Franchement, je ne vois pas.

Ha si, laisser iTunes organiser tout ton bin's. 
Taguer les morceaux correctement une fois pour toutes.
Utiliser les listes de lectures intelligentes et les mix Genius.
... etc etc


----------



## Bibuu_ (1 Novembre 2011)

T'as renommé les artistes dans le nom de tes fichiers ou "à l'intérieur"? Parce que iTunes ne gère pas les musiques par le nom des fichiers. J'sais pas si j'ai été clair ^^


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben oui, quoi de plus simple que d'ouvrir iTunes, sélectionner la fenêtre Musique de l'iPod, chercher pendant cinq minutes dans le Finder le ou les morceaux que l'on veut transférer, faire 50 glisser-déposer ??
> Franchement, je ne vois pas.
> 
> Ha si, *laisser iTunes organiser tout ton bin's.*
> ...





merci j'avais la flemme


----------



## High-Kick (1 Novembre 2011)

La n'est pas la question, si j'ai pas envie de passer par la bibliothèque, c'est un autre problème, j'ai toujours fait comme sa, sa allais très bien. Mais depuis cette mise a jour, plus rien. Et j'ai essayé par la bibliothèque, j'ai beau tagger mon artiste toujours pareil, il trouve le moyen de me le mettre dans plusieurs dossier différent dans l'iPod..


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

ton iPod n'aime pas booba (on le comprend )

plus sérieusement dans iTunes

- est-ce que tu laisse iTunes organiser ta bibliothèque?
(si non ça peut jouer sur la MAJ des tags dans les fichiers)
l'iPod utilise les tags pas les noms de fichiers...

- quand tu est en présentation par liste d'album tu as bien les morceaux groupés? 
si non tes tags doivent pas être nickel il suffit 
=>d'une espace en plus : booba ft. xyz / booba ft . xyz
=>d'une capital à la place d'une bas-de-casse ie: B/b
=>d'une différence dans Artiste de l'album, dans album, dans artiste

par exemple  
tu peut-mettre 
--booba dans Artiste de l'album et  booba+xyz dans Artiste
--booba dans Artiste de l'album et  booba dans Artiste
---> si le titre de l'album est le même = 1 seul Album

au contraire
-- booba+xyz dans Artiste de l'album et  booba dans Artiste
-- booba dans Artiste de l'album et  booba dans Artiste
---> même si le titre de l'album est le identique = *2* Album (sauf si partie d'une compilation coché)


----------



## High-Kick (2 Novembre 2011)

RIen ny fait.. Enfaite, j'ai beau renomé le musique sur iTune, sa ne change pas dans l'iPod, je peut juste mettre et enlevé des musique, (et les renomé seulement sur iTune)


----------



## onetwo51 (3 Septembre 2012)

je relance le sujet .
étant possesseur d'ipod nano , touch , et ipad 3 depuis peu  , je commence a connaitre itunes ( j'entends par là que les post d'avant ne feront rien a mon problème  )

voila comme dis au dessu , j'ai glissé mes musiques via mon dossier musique de mon ordinateur ( le pk est que j'ai trop de musique pour la capacité de mon ipad donc je ne veux pas synchroniser ) 
j'ai renommé les artistes afin de pouvoir les réunir par artiste ( il n'y a pas d'espace en trop dans le nom des artiste car je les ai sélectionné ensemble et modifié via " obtenir des information " ) 
aussi renommé les albums 

donc pour faire simple, dans itunes , tout est plus que propre car je voulais faire ça vrmt bien pour mon ipad et quand je débranche l'ipad et que je vais dans mes musique , il me laisse mes artiste dérangé 
genre toute les modifications effectuées n'ont pas été prise en compte  . et quand je le rebranche au pc, itunes s'ouvre et tout est en ordres avec itunes .

javoue que je sèche vraiment 

( dsl pour les fautes , pas vrmt fort de se coté là et j'ai ecris ça un peu a la va vite   )

cordialement


----------



## elow61 (27 Juillet 2013)

Avez-vous synchronisez avant de débrancher l'apareil ? 
Ca parait bête mais ça peut arriver ^^


----------

